# What provinces use FCA rules for 3D?



## TCF (Aug 8, 2007)

Guys,
Here in Ontario we have the OAA rules. The classes are somewhat different from the FCA classes but there are about the same number of classes as FCA. Bow speed is capped at 280ish. We count 12's.
The system seems to work rather well.
Curious what other provinces use for rules.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

mb uses FCA rules( or most clubs try to) but generally it is FCA 

Reed


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Alberta, the ABA & 3DAA use FCA rules for sure for their sanctioned events.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

N.S uses FCA rules.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

Saskatchewan also uses FCA rules for 3D


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

But the FCA say's it uses IBO rules.. But not entirely so all I am saying Is if they are using IBO rules then use IBO rules. Not some hacked up version..


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

coptor doctor said:


> But the FCA say's it uses IBO rules.. But not entirely so all I am saying Is if they are using IBO rules then use IBO rules. Not some hacked up version..



looking at the the classes are called it is safe to say that although they made be IBO like, they are not IBO.

Reed


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Of the four Provinces listed so far that use FCA rules for 3D for their sanctioned events. Are the rules/regs/classes followed verbatim, or has any modification been done to suit Provincial nuances?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Quebec for sure has a modified formatt.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm not aware of any in Alberta. The ABA & 3DAA have been trying to work together so it's just easier to use a unified rule set and we've been using the FCA's rules since that's the Canadian championships that we identify with. Blemishes and all. 

No system is perfect, if there's a will to change it needs to come from members.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

we are close, but we have had some changes that the clubs can use to try to help with attendence., but other than that word for word.

Reed


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

So what your saying is modified rules


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

coptor doctor said:


> So what your saying is modified rules



kind of:tongue:we set up a non competive class that you can shoot.You are good for the door prizes but not for trophys. we use the same classes adn same scoring as FCA.

Reed


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

We have a standard set of rules in Ontario set down by the members, the idea was to have the same equipment rules as much as possible so F/S Unlimited ment the same thing in Target as well as 3-D or Field. If the membership wanted straight out IBO/ASA rules they need only put forward the motion in accodance with the OAA constitution, it is actually very simple


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Unfortunately Sean, that set of rules doesn't match the Canadian governing body for archery as identified by FITA.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The only variance in NS is the Primitive Class. We have a big group that love their stick bow and they get their own category and they shoot 2 arrows per target the last time I shot 3D. It was a little while ago so It might be different now but doubt it.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

russ said:


> Unfortunately Sean, that set of rules doesn't match the Canadian governing body for archery as identified by FITA.



But it does under the Canadian governing body as identified by the IFAA and since the FCA holds both you could say we do use FCA rules:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I suppose you could say that but the FCA 3D rules are not what the OAA uses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

russ said:


> I suppose you could say that but the FCA 3D rules are not what the OAA uses.



Yes they are not the current FCA 3D rule but the rules the OAA uses are the ones that the OAA membership voted for


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*as far back as I can remember .....*

the OAA's rules have been steadfast and fair for all to play. 

I've seen the evolution of many associations over the years, and the FCA being one of them has "adapted" to fit the IBO "norm".

While some here in Ontario have made it clear that we should change (and I do believe it's under "review") many of us are happy with the current system.

If the rules change, so be it, we'll all go on our ways and still enjoy this game called archery, if they don't I can't see any grave impact that it will have on archery in Ontario.

Will adapting and changing our current system make us better archers ?

We'll all have to wait and see what this year's AGM has to bring.

PintoJK


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Being biased of course, I'm fond of the Current OAA Rules, in particular the speed limit. With todays bows and arrows, it's within just about everyones reach to get up to 280. At 5 grains per pound, those with 30"+ draws have a pretty significant advantage over some stubby armed dude with an itty-bitty draw (Who shall remain named S.M.  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

hoody123 said:


> Being biased of course, I'm fond of the Current OAA Rules, in particular the speed limit. With todays bows and arrows, it's within just about everyones reach to get up to 280. At 5 grains per pound, those with 30"+ draws have a pretty significant advantage over some stubby armed dude with an itty-bitty draw (Who shall remain named S.M.  )




Chris Priesters initials are CP not SM:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't make fun of my stubby arms! And yes I am a fan of the 280 rule. It is a even playing field that way. It is easy on the old grey eagle also 'cause he can shoot 23 lbs and get 280 with his drawlength


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I think you guys may find that the results don't change much when speed is introduced. Lot's of guys have more left/right issues that were up/down issues before. Or are over confident with the speed hiding their sucky estimating skills and they get busted down to their own level anyway. The cream will still be rising to the top. I see in the standings that the top MBO players were from ON. What speeds were they shooting? Did anyone ask, or just assume.


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

NockOn said:


> The only variance in NS is the Primitive Class. We have a big group that love their stick bow and they get their own category and they shoot 2 arrows per target the last time I shot 3D. It was a little while ago so It might be different now but doubt it.
> 
> Cheers,


We do the same here. 
In Quebec there is actually independent association for trad archery: http://www.aatq.org.uk/
We were hosting probably biggest AATQ event just last weekend in Rawdon. Click on the archer for more info: sorry it is in French only...
Rob


----------

